# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل هناك أدلة لاثبات الأوقات التي يستحب فيهااستخدام السواك

## شريف شلبي

تذكر كتب الفقه أن السواك يتأكد استحبابه في خمسة مواضع :
 أَحَدُهَا : عِنْدَ الصَّلَاةِ .
الثَّانِي : عِنْدَ الْوُضُوءِ .
الثَّالِثُ : عِنْدَ قِرَاءَةِ الْقُرْآنِ .
الرَّابِعُ : عِنْدَ الِاسْتِيقَاظِ مِنْ النَّوْمِ .
الْخَامِسُ : عِنْدَ تَغَيُّرِ الْفَمِ ، وَتَغَيُّرُهُ يَكُونُ بِأَشْيَاءَ مِنْهَا تَرْكُ الْأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ وَمِنْهَا أَكْلُ مَا لَهُ رَائِحَةٌ كَرِيهَةٌ .
فهل هناك من دليل ( سنة عملية ) على استحباب استخدام السواك في هذه الأوقات لا سيما قبل الصلاة مباشرة  ؟
حيث أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة " يحتمل أن يكون قبل الصلاة مباشرة أو عند الوضوء للصلاة ، والأخير هو الذي ترجحه السنة العملية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . أرجو الافادة من إخواني - وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

عن زيد بن خالد الجهني قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة قال أبو سلمة فرأيت زيدا يجلس في المسجد وإن السواك من أذنه موضع القلم من أذن الكاتب فكلما قام إلى الصلاة استاك). 

 حديث رقم: 7297
مسند أحمد > مسند أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه > مسند أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه  

  حدثنا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي ، ثنا سفيان ، عن أبي الزناد ، عن الأعرج ، عن أبي هريرة : (يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بتأخير العشاء و السواك مع الصلاة ، و لا تصوم امرأة و زوجها شاهد يوماً غير رمضان إلا بإذنه و قرىء عليه هذا الحديث ، سمعت أبا الزناد ، عن موسى بن أبي عثمان ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .).

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الباب الرابع باب السواك وخصال الفطرة .
وفيه ضابطان .
الظابط الأول أوقات تأكد استحباب السواك ستة .
أولا عند الوضوء .
ثانيا عند الصلاة .
ثالثا عند الانتباه من النوم .
رابعا عند تلاوة القرآن .
خامسا عند دخول المنزل .
سادسا عند تغير رائحة الفم .
الشــرح

هنا يقول المصنف باب السواك وخصال الفطرة ، يعني الباب المتعلق بأحكام السواك وخصال الفطرة ، يعني أمور الفطرة التي فطر الله عز وجل الناس عليها وجاء الإسلام فأقرها .

يقول أوقات استحباب تأكد السواك ستة ، لماذا لم يقل أوقات استحباب السواك لأن السواك مستحب في كل وقت والدليل على ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد وحسنه الألباني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال السواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب فالسواك مستحب في كل وقت لكن هناك أوقات يتأكد استحباب السواك فيها وهي هذه الأوقات الستة ، وسوف نذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى وقتا وقتا و نذكر الدليل على كل واحد .

1 ـ الأول عند الوضوء .
والدليل على ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد وصححه الألباني عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لولا أن أشقّ على أمّتي لأمرتهم بالسّواك مع كل وضوء ).

2 ـ الأمر الثاني عند الصلاة .
والدليل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة أيضا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لولا أن أشقّ على أمّتي لأمرتهم بالسّواك عند كل صلاة .
إذن تستاك عند الوضوء أي قبل الوضوء و تستاك عند الصلاة أي قبل الصلاة .
هذا الأمر يختص بالصلاة الفريضة أو النافلة ؟
قال العلماء يشمل كل أنواع الصلوات ، الفرض والنفل وصلاة الضحى وصلاة الجنازة وصلاة الكسوف و الخسوف ونحو ذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( عند كل صلاة )، و"كل" من صيغ العموم التي تعم وتشمل جميع أنواع الصلوات .

3 ـ الوقت الثالث عند الانتباه من النوم .
يستحب للمسلم أن يستاك ، والدليل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه قال : ( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام من الليل يَشُوصُ فاه بالسِّواك وفي رواية : ( كان اذا قام يتهجد يشوص فاه بالسواك صلى الله عليه وسلم ).

4 ـ الوقت الرابع فهو عند تلاوة القرآن .
والدليل على ذلك أن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه يقول في الحديث الذي رواه البيهقي بسند حسن : ( أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسواك وقال إن العبد إذا قام يصلي أتاه ملك فقام خلفه يستمع القرآن ويدنو ـ يعني يقترب ـ فلا يزال يستمع ويدنو حتى يضع فاه على فيه فلا يقرأ آية إلا كانت في جوف الملك ) ، هذا الحديث صححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ، وهو حديث حسن وفيه دلالة على أن الإنسان إذا قام من الليل يصلي فان الملك يقترب منه .

5 ـ الأمر الخامس عند دخول المنزل .
وهذه سنّة فرّط فيها كثير من المسلمين ، قد يتذكر السواك عند الصلاة ، عند الوضوء ، لكن مَن مِنَ المسلمين اليوم إذا دخل بيته استاكَ ، هذه سنة يا إخواننا نريد أن نحييها بين الناس .
والدليل على ذلك ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن المقدام ابن شريح ابن هانئ عن أبيه شريح ابن هانئ قال سألت عائشة رضي الله عنها فقلت :( بأي شيء كان يبدأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل بيته قالت بالسواك )، فهذا فيه دليل واضح على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل يبدأ بالسواك يطهر فمه لكي يكلم أهله وأبناءه ونحو ذلك ، بفم قد تغيرت رائحته أو قد تطيبت رائحته بالسواك ، وكذلك كل مسلم ينبغي أن يقتدي بالحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .

6 ـ الأمر السادس ، هو عند تغير رائحة الفم .
هذا الأمر استدل العلماء له بالحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد و صححه الألباني من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( السواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للربّ )، مطهرة للفم يعني يطهر الفم ومرضاة للرب يعني يرضي الرب عز وجل .
لماذا لم يقل النبي صلى اله عليه وسلم السواك منظفة للفم ، لماذا قال مطهرة ؟
قال العلماء لأن السواك ينظف ويطهر ـ الفرشاة والمعجون تنظف فقط ولكن لا تطهر ، وأخيرا خرج علينا العلماء ببحث عجيب ، قالوا بأن فم الإنسان فيه ميكروبات كثيرة ولكنه متألف معها أو أنها متألفة معه يعني لا تضره ، هذه الميكروبات قد تصل إلى ثلاثة آلاف جرثومة على الضرس الواحد ،ولكن رأوا عجبا قالوا بأن عود السواك المصنوع من شجر الأراك مجرد أن يوضع في الفم تخرج منه مادة وتتفاعل مع لعاب الفم فحينئذ تكوِّن مادة كبريتية تقتل كل الجراثيم الموجودة بالفم وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( السواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للربّ ) .

مفرغ من شرح الشيخ وحيد بن عبد السلام الصوتي لمصنفه : بداية المتفقه .. وأعلم أنه لم يجب عن كل سؤالك .

----------


## شريف شلبي

جزى الله كل من تفضل بالمشاركة خيراً 
ولكن ما أبحث عنه أخص من ذلك - فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالناس في المدينة ما يقارب عشرين ألف صلاة جماعة -  فهل يجوز أنه كان يستاك في القبلة قبل التكبير ولا ينقل عنه واحد من الصحابة شيئاً في ذلك ؟
أم أن ذلك يدل على أن المقصود عند كل صلاة أي عند كل وضوء كالروايات الأخرى ويكون المقصود منها شيئاً واحداً ؟
ولربما يرجح ذلك الفهم  أن الاستياك قبل الصلاة مباشرة يخلف في الفم وفي السواك بقايا من الطعام لا يستطيع المرء التخلص منها ، ولربما تتعفن بقايا الطعام في السواك حيث لا يتمكن المرء من غسله بعد الاستخدام مباشرة في هذه الحالة .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

انظر اخي كيف فهم الصحابي رضي الله عنه النص 
قال أبو سلمة فرأيت زيدا يجلس في المسجد وإن السواك من أذنه موضع القلم من أذن الكاتب فكلما قام إلى الصلاة استاك).  وتامل الحديث عن أبي هريرة : (يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بتأخير العشاء و السواك مع الصلاة ،

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

قد يصلي صلاةً بوضوء التي قبلها ما لم ينقضه بناقض  ، فلعل هذا يفرق بين ( مع كل وضوء ) و ( عند كل صلاة ) .

----------

